# ITS OFFICIAL! Ryley's Run In Albany Has its Honorary Chairperson!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay, for all of you who were guessing and waiting, it is now official and we now have our honorary chairperson for the Albany Ryley's Run. Just received confirmation a little while ago. It is none other than *Rachel Ray *and she will be bringing goodies. We are going to try and get a feed to the Sacramento run like Ellen is doing for the Albany run. Hopefully we can do that. So there you have it everyone. Hope no one is disappointed.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

All Right! Great job Donna. Do we have to wait 30 minutes to get something to eat though?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know how you do it, Donna. You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

KUDOS to Donna. This is wonderful. The only thing that would be better is if we could get the live feed to deliver some of Rachel Ray's goodies via the satellites to Sacramento. OK OK - maybe Ryley's run 2020 it might be possible.

Back to this being WONDERFUL!!!!! You in Albany are going to have the best day (and be very well fed)!!!!! There are so many good things in store for your run.

Here is Sacramento we are trying to play catchup...

Remember if you can't make either of the runs there are other ways of helping, buy raffle tickets (info found in other GRF posts), make a donation, ask a local pet company for a raffle prize, and remember to pray for more fosters and the dogs that are abused and neglected - REMEMBER THAT IS WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Really cool,well done!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great job Donna.... it just keeps getting bigger and bigger....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

And I'm eating oranges & muffins!!????? Way to go Donna!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Woo-Hoo!!!!!!!!! Great news!!! I love Rachel Ray! She is such a spitfire personality! Wow...this is going to be so much fun and such a huge success! Just think of all the Ryleys that will benefit from this! Amazing! Great work Donna!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well I was hoping for Martina Mcbride, but this is a CLOSE SECOND! LOL

I saw her on the cover of one of the tabloids yesterday. It said she is coming clean about her marraige. Maybe she can save the surprise for Riley's Run? Actually, I can't imagine what she has to come clean about. She probably does not wash dishes anyway


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to say Donna....you never cease to amaze me! That is fantastic news!!! How wonderful, think of all the attention this great cause will get. FANTASTIC!!! :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :thanks: :thanks:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> All Right! Great job Donna. Do we have to wait 30 minutes to get something to eat though?


Hopefully Rob, between Freihofer's and Rachel Ray, you wont have to wait at all for any kind of food. LOL!!!!: :


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I just checked out her website rachaelray.com. She has a dog named Isaboo and she has pet friendly recipes that sound yummy! There is also a pet photo contest that you can enter.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think we should cook for her!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> I just checked out her website rachaelray.com. She has a dog named Isaboo and she has pet friendly recipes that sound yummy! There is also a pet photo contest that you can enter.


I was checking her site out today too. She definately needs a big influx of golden retriever pictures over there


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I was checking her site out today too. She definately needs a big influx of golden retriever pictures over there


Not only that Rob?? But I think the day of the race, that all the dogs with their vests on, should have their photos taken with Rachel Ray as well. I think it would be a great advertising promo for rescues everywhere.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Not only that Rob?? But I think the day of the race, that all the dogs with their vests on, should have their photos taken with Rachel Ray as well. I think it would be a great advertising promo for rescues everywhere.


Great idea! Suppose she can hold 500 leashes at once :


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Great idea! Suppose she can hold 500 leashes at once :


Well we could certainly figure out something for the owners to be in the photo too or just figure something out. But I think its worth pursuing. It would be a great promo like I said, for all the rescues. What a statement it would send.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Well she is definitely a dog lover. This was on her website. 


*Rach's Notebook - My Girl Boo
Rachael Ray
From Every Day with Rachael Ray
November-December 2005


My dog Boo was my best girlfriend and official taste tester for 10 cookbooks during the 11 years we were together. She passed away last year at age 13. She was a pit bull on the outside, but no one told her that! She could meditate under a tree, perfectly still, for as long as an hour, then hop in the Mini Cooper with her grandma and bellow out high notes while singing along, the radio cranked up, wind blowing in her hair. Boo was a great dancer, and she loved to lecture me on any subject. She was quite a talker. 

Everyone in town knew Boo, too. I'd pull into the drive-through and order a plain burger (no onions) and a large water (no ice), and the kids would come running to see her and share her dog kisses. One special UPS man and his wife even baked for her, from scratch! She loved food: butternut squash, cheese, peanut butter, garlic and especially pasta. She loved her family, too. (We came in a close second to pasta with cheese.) I know I'll see her again one day. When I do, I'll still be cooking, and she'll still be hungry.

In her honor, I will share some recipes of hers, which I call "Boo Food." If you have a dog, always check with your vet about which foods are appropriate for you to share with your pooch. Different breeds have different needs (though Boo seemed to "need" to eat everything). I have adapted each recipe to work for humans, too. So, whether you are dining with a four-legged guest or not, have a bite for my girl Boo*.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You can tell she loved her dog dearly......


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> You can tell she loved her dog dearly......


That is why I think she is perfect for the Honorary Chairperson for Ryleys Run in Albany. I think she fits perfectly with what its about.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Well she is definitely a dog lover. This was on her website.
> 
> 
> *Rach's Notebook - My Girl Boo*
> ...


 
Awwwww...I didn't know that Boo was gone. I didn't see this part. How sad. You really can tell that she loved her dog and understands how sharing life with a beloved dog is really a true blessing.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> Awwwww...I didn't know that Boo was gone. I didn't see this part. How sad. You really can tell that she loved her dog and understands how sharing life with a beloved dog is really a true blessing.


You certainly can. I think I should send her the photo of Brinkley with her pit bull pal Chance. I am glad she said yes to coming. I think she will enjoy seeing all the dogs.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She did talk about Boo often on her earlier shows then ...well...not so much I was afraid that was the reason. (Yeah, I watch Food network  ) Her cooking style matches mine quite well very little measuring going on but lots of tasting. 

I caught parts of a biography of her and the things she has accomplished are just amazing. With at least three shows plus all the cookbooks, appearances, and photo spreads she is a spit fire. You have to admire her energy.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> She did talk about Boo often on her earlier shows then ...well...not so much I was afraid that was the reason. (Yeah, I watch Food network  ) Her cooking style matches mine quite well very little measuring going on but lots of tasting.
> 
> I caught parts of a biography of her and the things she has accomplished are just amazing. With at least three shows plus all the cookbooks, appearances, and photo spreads she is a spit fire. You have to admire her energy.


Absolutely and I crack up thinking my cousin gave her that first job as a taste tester at one of our big grocery store chains. LOL!!! Too funny.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

*way top go!*

you got RACHEL RAY? so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


sooooooooo wish i could be there!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

if only she had actually shown up!


----------

